# error while loading shared libraries ...

## MaHejn

hail 2the king of gentoo!

ich habe gerade RFCS (eine racing simulation für linux) installiert. nicht emerged, sondern direkt die binaries von der homepage geladen. nun fehlt aber die shared library "libfmod-3.5.so"

gibt es ne möglichkeit herauszufinden, in welchem package sich diese lib befindet, um sie dann zu emergen?

auf das problem stosse ich übrigends des öfteren: ich installiere ein fremdes propgramm (also nicht über emerge) und dann fehlt ne lib.

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## Beforegod

Deswegen solltest Du auch emerge benutzen..

Und wenn Du Racer spielen willst (nehm ich mal an) geh auf die Homepage und lade dir die Datei runter. Ansonsten schick ich Sie dir!

----------

## snafu

unter http://www.racer.nl/trouble.htm steht was du brauchst





unter : "Q: The program complains about needing 'libfmod-3.4.so' or 'libfmod-3.5.so'."

----------

## snafu

unter http://www.racer.nl/trouble.htm steht was du brauchst





unter : "Q: The program complains about needing 'libfmod-3.4.so' or 'libfmod-3.5.so'."

----------

## MaHejn

ich habe ja versucht, racer zu emergen, aber soweit ich gesehen habe, ist es nicht im baum... 

ich werde jetzt nach der anleitung auf racer.nl vorgehen und mir so die lib besorgen .. mal sehen, obs geht!  :Smile: 

gruss, MaHejn

status (13:34): spiel läuft!  :Smile: 

----------

